# [Solved] Acpid: cannot open input layer

## Alan Turing

I installed a new gentoo hardened system today and I want to use acpid, but unfortunately this does not work.

While booting I get the following error messages after

* Starting acpid ...

```
Acpid: Deprecated /proc/acpi/event was not found.  Trying netlink and the input layer...

Acpid: cannot open input layer

Acpid: starting up with netlink and the input layer

Acpid: skipping conf file /etc/acpi/events/..

Acpid: skipping conf file /etc/acpi/events/.

Acpid: 1 rule loaded

Acpid: waiting for events: event logging is off

```

I have the "Deprecated /proc/acpi/event support" (CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT) not complied into my kernel, since its documentation says:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> A user-space daemon, acpid, typically reads /proc/acpi/event
> 
> and handles all ACPI-generated events.
> ...

 

I can not find any problems in the output of dmesg:

```

Linux version 2.6.32-hardened-r9 (root@xaYn) (gcc version 4.3.4 (Gentoo Hardened 4.3.4 p1.1, pie-10.1.5) ) #1 Sat Aug 14 06:35:50 CEST 2010                                                                                                  

KERNEL supported cpus:

  Intel GenuineIntel

  AMD AuthenticAMD

  NSC Geode by NSC

  Cyrix CyrixInstead

  Centaur CentaurHauls

  Transmeta GenuineTMx86

  Transmeta TransmetaCPU

  UMC UMC UMC UMC                                     

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:                                                                                                                                                                                      

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001eff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001eff0000 - 000000001eff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001eff3000 - 000000001f000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)     

DMI 2.3 present.

Phoenix BIOS detected: BIOS may corrupt low RAM, working around it.

e820 update range: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000010000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

last_pfn = 0x1eff0 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000

MTRR default type: uncachable

MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

  00000-9FFFF write-back

  A0000-BFFFF uncachable

  C0000-C7FFF write-protect

  C8000-FFFFF uncachable

MTRR variable ranges enabled:

  0 base 000000000 mask FE0000000 write-back

  1 base 01F000000 mask FFF000000 uncachable

  2 base 0E4000000 mask FFC000000 write-combining

  3 disabled

  4 disabled

  5 disabled

  6 disabled

  7 disabled

initial memory mapped : 0 - 01c00000

init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-000000001eff0000

 0000000000 - 0000400000 page 4k

 0000400000 - 001ec00000 page 2M

 001ec00000 - 001eff0000 page 4k

kernel direct mapping tables up to 1eff0000 @ 100000-105000

ACPI: RSDP 000f7200 00014 (v00 KM400 )

ACPI: RSDT 1eff3000 0002C (v01 KM400  AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD 00000000)

ACPI: FACP 1eff3040 00074 (v01 KM400  AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD 00000000)

ACPI: DSDT 1eff30c0 049BC (v01 KM400  AWRDACPI 00001000 MSFT 0100000E)

ACPI: FACS 1eff0000 00040

ACPI: APIC 1eff7a80 0005A (v01 KM400  AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD 00000000)

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

495MB LOWMEM available.

  mapped low ram: 0 - 1eff0000

  low ram: 0 - 1eff0000

  node 0 low ram: 00000000 - 1eff0000

  node 0 bootmap 00101000 - 00104e00

(6 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 001eff0000]

  #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]

  #1 [0001000000 - 00014540a8]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0001000000 - 00014540a8]

  #2 [000009f800 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009f800 - 0000100000]

  #3 [0001455000 - 000145c0b2]              BRK ==> [0001455000 - 000145c0b2]

  #4 [0000100000 - 0000101000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000100000 - 0000101000]

  #5 [0000101000 - 0000105000]          BOOTMAP ==> [0000101000 - 0000105000]

found SMP MP-table at [c00f5750] f5750

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA      0x00000010 -> 0x00001000

  Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x0001eff0

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0: 0x00000010 -> 0x0000009f

    0: 0x00000100 -> 0x0001eff0

On node 0 totalpages: 126847

free_area_init_node: node 0, pgdat c13ea564, node_mem_map c145d200

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 3951 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 960 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 121904 pages, LIFO batch:31

Using APIC driver default

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 3, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 dfl dfl)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

nr_irqs_gsi: 24

Allocating PCI resources starting at 1f000000 (gap: 1f000000:dfc00000)

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 125855

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda2 

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

Memory: 498360k/507840k available (3804k kernel code, 8840k reserved, 211k data, 272k init, 0k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfffa3000 - 0xfffff000   ( 368 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xdf7f0000 - 0xfffa1000   ( 519 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xdeff0000   ( 495 MB)

      .init : 0xc13ec000 - 0xc1430000   ( 272 kB)

      .data : 0xc13b7000 - 0xc13ebfcc   ( 211 kB)

      .text : 0xc1000000 - 0xc13b7000   (3804 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

SLUB: Genslabs=13, HWalign=32, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=1, Nodes=1

Hierarchical RCU implementation.

NR_IRQS:288

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c13b8000 soft=c13b9000

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Fast TSC calibration using PIT

Detected 899.219 MHz processor.

Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 1798.43 BogoMIPS (lpj=8992190)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

mce: CPU supports 4 MCE banks

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm)  stepping 00

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: Core revision 20090903

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

bios32_service: base:000f0000 length:0000df74 entry:0000b340

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xb340, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: No dock devices found.

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

pci 0000:00:00.0: reg 10 32bit mmio pref: [0xe4000000-0xe7ffffff]

pci 0000:00:01.0: supports D1

pci 0000:00:0b.0: reg 10 io port: [0xc000-0xc0ff]

pci 0000:00:0b.0: reg 14 32bit mmio: [0xee010000-0xee0100ff]

pci 0000:00:0b.0: reg 30 32bit mmio pref: [0x000000-0x00ffff]

pci 0000:00:0b.0: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:00:0b.0: PME# supported from D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:0b.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:0c.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xee011000-0xee0117ff]

pci 0000:00:0c.0: reg 14 io port: [0xc400-0xc47f]

pci 0000:00:0c.0: supports D2

pci 0000:00:0c.0: PME# supported from D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:0c.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:0f.0: reg 10 io port: [0xc800-0xc807]

pci 0000:00:0f.0: reg 14 io port: [0xcc00-0xcc03]

pci 0000:00:0f.0: reg 18 io port: [0xd000-0xd007]

pci 0000:00:0f.0: reg 1c io port: [0xd400-0xd403]

pci 0000:00:0f.0: reg 20 io port: [0xd800-0xd80f]

pci 0000:00:0f.0: reg 24 io port: [0xdc00-0xdcff]

pci 0000:00:10.0: reg 20 io port: [0xe000-0xe01f]

pci 0000:00:10.0: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:00:10.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:10.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:10.1: reg 20 io port: [0xe400-0xe41f]

pci 0000:00:10.1: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:00:10.1: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:10.1: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:10.2: reg 20 io port: [0xe800-0xe81f]

pci 0000:00:10.2: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:00:10.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:10.2: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:10.3: reg 20 io port: [0xec00-0xec1f]

pci 0000:00:10.3: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:00:10.3: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:10.3: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:10.4: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xee012000-0xee0120ff]

pci 0000:00:10.4: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:00:10.4: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:10.4: PME# disabled

HPET not enabled in BIOS. You might try hpet=force boot option

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 10 32bit mmio pref: [0xe8000000-0xebffffff]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 14 32bit mmio: [0xec000000-0xecffffff]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 30 32bit mmio pref: [0x000000-0x00ffff]

pci 0000:01:00.0: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xec000000-0xedffffff]

pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge 32bit mmio pref: [0xe8000000-0xebffffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 *10 11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *15

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *14

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] (IRQs 20) *15

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] (IRQs *21)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] (IRQs *22), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] (IRQs *23), disabled.

vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:01:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

vgaarb: loaded

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

Switching to clocksource tsc

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

system 00:00: iomem range 0xcca00-0xcffff has been reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xf0000-0xf7fff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xf8000-0xfbfff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0x1eff0000-0x1effffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xffff0000-0xffffffff has been reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0x100000-0x1efeffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff has been reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xfff80000-0xfffeffff has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x4000-0x407f has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x5000-0x500f has been reserved

system 00:03: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:03: ioport range 0x800-0x805 has been reserved

system 00:03: ioport range 0x290-0x297 has been reserved

pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:01

pci 0000:00:01.0:   IO window: disabled

pci 0000:00:01.0:   MEM window: 0xec000000-0xedffffff

pci 0000:00:01.0:   PREFETCH window: 0xe8000000-0xebffffff

pci 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 0 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 1 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 mem: [0xec000000-0xedffffff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 pref mem [0xe8000000-0xebffffff]

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

TCP reno registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

pci 0000:00:01.0: disabling DAC on VIA PCI bridge

pci 0000:00:11.0: Bypassing VIA 8237 APIC De-Assert Message

pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

Slow work thread pool: Starting up

Slow work thread pool: Ready

fuse init (API version 7.13)

SGI XFS with security attributes, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

msgmni has been set to 973

alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1

ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]

input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2

ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

fan PNP0C0B:00: registered as cooling_device0

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

Marking TSC unstable due to TSC halts in idle

Switching to clocksource acpi_pm

processor LNXCPU:00: registered as cooling_device1

thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone0

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (38 C)

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12b

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

agpgart: Detected VIA KM400/KM400A chipset

agpgart-via 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe4000000

loop: module loaded

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

ide_generic: please use "probe_mask=0x3f" module parameter for probing all legacy ISA IDE ports

Probing IDE interface ide0...

ide0: no devices on the port

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

ide1: no devices on the port

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

ide-gd driver 1.18

ide-cd driver 5.00

sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: version 2.4

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] BIOS reported IRQ 15, using IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] enabled at IRQ 20

sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: PCI INT B -> Link[ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: routed to hard irq line 15

scsi0 : sata_via

scsi1 : sata_via

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xc800 ctl 0xcc00 bmdma 0xd800 irq 20

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xd000 ctl 0xd400 bmdma 0xd808 irq 20

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28

8139too 0000:00:0b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xdf80a000, 00:30:1b:b2:7d:29, IRQ 18

ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] enabled at IRQ 21

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: PCI INT C -> Link[ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: irq 21, io mem 0xee012000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.32-hardened-r9 ehci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:10.4

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: PCI INT A -> Link[ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 21, io base 0x0000e000

usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb2: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.32-hardened-r9 uhci_hcd

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:10.0

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: PCI INT A -> Link[ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 21, io base 0x0000e400

usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.32-hardened-r9 uhci_hcd

usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:10.1

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: PCI INT B -> Link[ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 21, io base 0x0000e800

usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.32-hardened-r9 uhci_hcd

usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:10.2

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: PCI INT B -> Link[ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 21, io base 0x0000ec00

usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb5: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.32-hardened-r9 uhci_hcd

usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:10.3

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

it87: Found IT8705F chip at 0x290, revision 2

ACPI: I/O resource it87 [0x295-0x296] conflicts with ACPI region IP__ [0x295-0x296]

ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.15.0-ioctl (2009-04-01) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

cpuidle: using governor ladder

cpuidle: using governor menu

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input3

ata1: SATA link down 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

input: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input4

ata2.00: ATA-7: ST3500630NS, 3.AEG, max UDMA/133

ata2.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3500630NS      3.AE PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte logical blocks: (500 GB/465 GiB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda4 < sda5 >

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly on device 8:2.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 272k freed

udev: starting version 151

EXT3 FS on sda2, internal journal

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

```

Do you have some ideas how I can analyze this problem further?Last edited by Alan Turing on Sat Aug 14, 2010 8:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## idella4

Alan Turing;

dmesg is insufficient.  Use a system logger; syslog-ng

rc-update add syslog-ng boot

----------

## Alan Turing

I use metalog. Since I booted, it wrote to /var/log/everything/current the following

```

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] Linux version 2.6.32-hardened-r9 (root@xaYn) (gcc version 4.3.4 (Gentoo Hardened 4.3.4 p1.1, pie-10.1.5) ) #1 Sat Aug 14 06:35:50 CEST 2010

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] KERNEL supported cpus:

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel]   Intel GenuineIntel

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel]   AMD AuthenticAMD

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel]   NSC Geode by NSC

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel]   Cyrix CyrixInstead

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel]   Centaur CentaurHauls

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel]   Transmeta GenuineTMx86

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel]   Transmeta TransmetaCPU

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel]   UMC UMC UMC UMC

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001eff0000 (usable)

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel]  BIOS-e820: 000000001eff0000 - 000000001eff3000 (ACPI NVS)

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel]  BIOS-e820: 000000001eff3000 - 000000001f000000 (ACPI data)

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] DMI 2.3 present.

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] Phoenix BIOS detected: BIOS may corrupt low RAM, working around it.

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] last_pfn = 0x1eff0 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-000000001eff0000

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ACPI: RSDP 000f7200 00014 (v00 KM400 )

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ACPI: RSDT 1eff3000 0002C (v01 KM400  AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD 00000000)

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ACPI: DSDT 1eff30c0 049BC (v01 KM400  AWRDACPI 00001000 MSFT 0100000E)

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ACPI: FACS 1eff0000 00040

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ACPI: APIC 1eff7a80 0005A (v01 KM400  AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD 00000000)

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] 495MB LOWMEM available.

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel]   mapped low ram: 0 - 1eff0000

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel]   low ram: 0 - 1eff0000

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel]   node 0 low ram: 00000000 - 1eff0000

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel]   node 0 bootmap 00101000 - 00104e00

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] (6 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 001eff0000]

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel]   #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel]   #1 [0001000000 - 00014540a8]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0001000000 - 00014540a8]

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel]   #2 [000009f800 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009f800 - 0000100000]

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel]   #3 [0001455000 - 000145c0b2]              BRK ==> [0001455000 - 000145c0b2]

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel]   #4 [0000100000 - 0000101000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000100000 - 0000101000]

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel]   #5 [0000101000 - 0000105000]          BOOTMAP ==> [0000101000 - 0000105000]

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] found SMP MP-table at [c00f5750] f5750

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] Zone PFN ranges:

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel]   DMA      0x00000010 -> 0x00001000

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel]   Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x0001eff0

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] Movable zone start PFN for each node

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel]     0: 0x00000010 -> 0x0000009f

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x0001eff0

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] Using APIC driver default

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 3, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 dfl dfl)

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] Allocating PCI resources starting at 1f000000 (gap: 1f000000:dfc00000)

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 125855

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda2 

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] Initializing CPU#0

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] Memory: 498360k/507840k available (3804k kernel code, 8840k reserved, 211k data, 272k init, 0k highmem)

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] virtual kernel memory layout:

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel]     fixmap  : 0xfffa3000 - 0xfffff000   ( 368 kB)

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel]     vmalloc : 0xdf7f0000 - 0xfffa1000   ( 519 MB)

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel]     lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xdeff0000   ( 495 MB)

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel]       .init : 0xc13ec000 - 0xc1430000   ( 272 kB)

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel]       .data : 0xc13b7000 - 0xc13ebfcc   ( 211 kB)

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel]       .text : 0xc1000000 - 0xc13b7000   (3804 kB)

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] SLUB: Genslabs=13, HWalign=32, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=1, Nodes=1

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] Hierarchical RCU implementation.

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] NR_IRQS:288

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] console [tty0] enabled

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] Fast TSC calibration using PIT

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] Detected 899.219 MHz processor.

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 1798.43 BogoMIPS (lpj=8992190)

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] mce: CPU supports 4 MCE banks

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] CPU: AMD Athlon(tm)  stepping 00

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ACPI: Core revision 20090903

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] NET: Registered protocol family 16

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ACPI: bus type pci registered

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] bios32_service: base:000f0000 length:0000df74 entry:0000b340

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xb340, last bus=1

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ACPI: (supports S0 S5)

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ACPI: No dock devices found.

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] pci 0000:00:0b.0: PME# supported from D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] pci 0000:00:0b.0: PME# disabled

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] pci 0000:00:0c.0: PME# supported from D2 D3hot D3cold

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] pci 0000:00:0c.0: PME# disabled

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] pci 0000:00:10.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] pci 0000:00:10.0: PME# disabled

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] pci 0000:00:10.1: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] pci 0000:00:10.1: PME# disabled

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] pci 0000:00:10.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] pci 0000:00:10.2: PME# disabled

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] pci 0000:00:10.3: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] pci 0000:00:10.3: PME# disabled

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] pci 0000:00:10.4: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] pci 0000:00:10.4: PME# disabled

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] HPET not enabled in BIOS. You might try hpet=force boot option

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 *10 11 12)

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *15

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 *11 12)

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 *12)

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] (IRQs 20) *15

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] (IRQs *21)

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] (IRQs *22), disabled.

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] (IRQs *23), disabled.

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:01:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] vgaarb: loaded

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] SCSI subsystem initialized

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] Switching to clocksource tsc

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] pnp: PnP ACPI init

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 8 devices

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] system 00:00: iomem range 0xcca00-0xcffff has been reserved

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] system 00:00: iomem range 0xf0000-0xf7fff could not be reserved

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] system 00:00: iomem range 0xf8000-0xfbfff could not be reserved

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] system 00:00: iomem range 0x1eff0000-0x1effffff could not be reserved

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] system 00:00: iomem range 0xffff0000-0xffffffff has been reserved

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] system 00:00: iomem range 0x100000-0x1efeffff could not be reserved

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff has been reserved

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfff80000-0xfffeffff has been reserved

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] system 00:02: ioport range 0x4000-0x407f has been reserved

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] system 00:02: ioport range 0x5000-0x500f has been reserved

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] system 00:03: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] system 00:03: ioport range 0x800-0x805 has been reserved

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] system 00:03: ioport range 0x290-0x297 has been reserved

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:01

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] pci 0000:00:01.0:   IO window: disabled

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] pci 0000:00:01.0:   MEM window: 0xec000000-0xedffffff

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] pci 0000:00:01.0:   PREFETCH window: 0xe8000000-0xebffffff

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] NET: Registered protocol family 2

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] TCP reno registered

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] NET: Registered protocol family 1

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] pci 0000:00:01.0: disabling DAC on VIA PCI bridge

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] Slow work thread pool: Starting up

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] Slow work thread pool: Ready

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] fuse init (API version 7.13)

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] SGI XFS with security attributes, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] msgmni has been set to 973

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] io scheduler noop registered

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] fan PNP0C0B:00: registered as cooling_device0

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] Marking TSC unstable due to TSC halts in idle

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] Switching to clocksource acpi_pm

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] processor LNXCPU:00: registered as cooling_device1

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone0

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (35 C)

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] Real Time Clock Driver v1.12b

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] agpgart: Detected VIA KM400/KM400A chipset

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] agpgart-via 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe4000000

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] loop: module loaded

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ide_generic: please use "probe_mask=0x3f" module parameter for probing all legacy ISA IDE ports

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ide0: no devices on the port

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ide1: no devices on the port

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ide-gd driver 1.18

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ide-cd driver 5.00

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] BIOS reported IRQ 15, using IRQ 20

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] enabled at IRQ 20

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: PCI INT B -> Link[ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: routed to hard irq line 15

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] scsi0 : sata_via

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] scsi1 : sata_via

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xc800 ctl 0xcc00 bmdma 0xd800 irq 20

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xd000 ctl 0xd400 bmdma 0xd808 irq 20

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] 8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] 8139too 0000:00:0b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xdf80a000, 00:30:1b:b2:7d:29, IRQ 18

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] enabled at IRQ 21

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: PCI INT C -> Link[ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: EHCI Host Controller

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: irq 21, io mem 0xee012000

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.32-hardened-r9 ehci_hcd

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:10.4

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: PCI INT A -> Link[ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 21, io base 0x0000e000

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] usb usb2: Product: UHCI Host Controller

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.32-hardened-r9 uhci_hcd

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:10.0

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: PCI INT A -> Link[ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 21, io base 0x0000e400

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:10.1

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: PCI INT B -> Link[ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 21, io base 0x0000e800

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.32-hardened-r9 uhci_hcd

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:10.2

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: PCI INT B -> Link[ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: UHCI Host Controller

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 21, io base 0x0000ec00

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] usb usb5: Product: UHCI Host Controller

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.32-hardened-r9 uhci_hcd

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:10.3

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] USB Mass Storage support registered.

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ata1: SATA link down 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] it87: Found IT8705F chip at 0x290, revision 2

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ACPI: I/O resource it87 [0x295-0x296] conflicts with ACPI region IP__ [0x295-0x296]

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.15.0-ioctl (2009-04-01) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] cpuidle: using governor ladder

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] cpuidle: using governor menu

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] TCP cubic registered

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] NET: Registered protocol family 17

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] Using IPI Shortcut mode

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ata2.00: ATA-7: ST3500630NS, 3.AEG, max UDMA/133

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ata2.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3500630NS      3.AE PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte logical blocks: (500 GB/465 GiB)

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda4 < sda5 >

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly on device 8:2.

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] Freeing unused kernel memory: 272k freed

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] udev: starting version 151

Aug 14 17:16:01 [kernel] EXT3 FS on sda2, internal journal

Aug 14 17:16:02 [kernel] eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

Aug 14 17:16:07 [sshd] Server listening on 0.0.0.0 port 22.

Aug 14 17:16:07 [cron] (CRON) STARTUP (V5.0)

Aug 14 17:20:02 [cron] (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Aug 14 17:25:39 [sshd] Accepted keyboard-interactive/pam for root from 192.168.0.235 port 49190 ssh2

Aug 14 17:25:39 [sshd] pam_unix(sshd:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)

Aug 14 17:26:07 [kernel] XFS mounting filesystem dm-0

Aug 14 17:26:09 [postfix/postfix-script] starting the Postfix mail system

Aug 14 17:26:09 [postfix/master] daemon started -- version 2.6.6, configuration /etc/postfix

Aug 14 17:26:09 [dovecot] Dovecot v1.2.11 starting up (core dumps disabled)

Aug 14 17:26:12 [rpc.statd] Version 1.1.4 Starting

Aug 14 17:26:12 [rpc.statd] Flags: 

```

I guess the error ist not contained in the log since the logger ist started in runlevel default, but acpid is stated in runlevel boot.

But if I restart acpid (/etc/init.d/acpid restart) the logger writes what I saw on the screen while booting:

```

Aug 14 18:36:34 [rc-scripts] WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

Aug 14 18:36:35 [acpid] exiting_

Aug 14 18:36:35 [acpid] Deprecated /proc/acpi/event was not found.  Trying netlink and the input layer..._

Aug 14 18:36:35 [acpid] cannot open input layer_

Aug 14 18:36:35 [acpid] starting up with netlink and the input layer_

Aug 14 18:36:35 [acpid] skipping conf file /etc/acpi/events/.._

Aug 14 18:36:35 [acpid] skipping conf file /etc/acpi/events/._

Aug 14 18:36:35 [acpid] 1 rule loaded_

Aug 14 18:36:35 [acpid] waiting for events: event logging is off_

```

----------

## Alan Turing

 :Embarassed:  The solution was to compile

Device Drivers > Input device support > Event interface

(CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV)

into the kernel.

The output of acpid -d was

```

acpid: Deprecated /proc/acpi/event was not found.  Trying netlink and the input layer...

acpid: cannot open input layer

inotify fd: 4

inotify wd: 1

netlink opened successfully

acpid: starting up with netlink and the input layer

acpid: skipping conf file /etc/acpi/events/..

acpid: skipping conf file /etc/acpi/events/.

parsing conf file /etc/acpi/events/default

acpid: 1 rule loaded

acpid: waiting for events: event logging is off

```

The output of acpid -d on a machine where acpid worked was

```

acpid: Deprecated /proc/acpi/event was not found.  Trying netlink and the input layer...

input layer /dev/input/event0 opened successfully

input layer /dev/input/event1 opened successfully

input layer /dev/input/event2 opened successfully

inotify fd: 7

inotify wd: 1

netlink opened successfully

acpid: starting up with netlink and the input layer

acpid: skipping conf file /etc/acpi/events/..

acpid: skipping conf file /etc/acpi/events/.

parsing conf file /etc/acpi/events/default

acpid: 1 rule loaded

acpid: waiting for events: event logging is off

```

With CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV in my kernel, I got the

/dev/input/event*

devices.   :Smile: 

----------

